# Babies again!



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Here are the Thanksgiving day babies! 
Born around 8:00 AM yesterday morning. 2 bucks 1 doe out of Poppy Patch BAM Georgette sired by Old Mountain Farm Warlock. 
Georgie Girl is black and white with smaller silver moonspots. Georgie Porgie is mostly white with black and gray markings. And Moondoggie is black with white markings with large and small moonspots in both silver and chocolate.
No more kids now until mid March.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Congratulations ...they are soooo cute....Good luck with them and all the best !!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

So cute! Congrats! :stars: is the first one a doeling or a buckling? Gorgeous! :drool:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What beautiful kids! Love the moon spots!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!! What Flashy and ADORABLE kids!!


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Thanks!!

First one is a buck, second is the other buck and last two pictures are the doe.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

:drool: 

wow! they are keyooot! and is that GRASS I see??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh they are adorable.... a big congrats.....  :greengrin:


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Cute babies!!!!!!    Congrats.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

They are gorgeous!!!! Love their colorings! But that first boy is :drool: worthy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations! They're downright adorable!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're gorgeous Shannon! Congrats! I hope Daisy has flashy kids like those! All of Warlock's kids are looking so great!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are the are soo cute!!  Congrats!!!! :stars:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love the moon spots. Those are moonspots right? The first is my fav, but they are all beautiful!


----------



## poppypatch (May 30, 2009)

Yes they are moonspots. He has one large silver one on the head and one large chocolate one down the rump and tail then several smaller spots in silver and chocolate in other places. Their sire has them so that is where they are coming from.
The doe kid has me confused though...she is black and white then don't know if you can see in the photos some of the spots on her back/shoulder are silver but they are on the white and don't think moonspots are normally on top of white. She does have some that are the same color silver on top the black coloring on her legs which are moonspots. Maybe what were supposed to be black spots on her back are just completely covered by the silver moonspots so none of the black shows?


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

I love the moonspots. I would like to get a moonspot in my herd. A work in progress you kno, lol.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

The doe looks like the silver spots on her back are the areas where she is starting to gray. Her brother looks as if he is a gray... the spots on her legs are definitely moonspots though. BEAUTIFUL kids! Congrats!!!!! I'm hoping to get some moonspotted kids this season! My fingers and toes are crossed. :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## JessaLynn (Aug 30, 2009)

:drool: What BEAUTIFUL kids!! OMG they are to cute! Congrats!


----------



## 3pygmymom (Nov 17, 2009)

Congratulations they are beautiful!!!


----------

